# Thunder Bay River in Downtown Alpena



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone have any luck in fishing the Thunder Bay River in downtown Alpena from the city park? Water seems quite deep and had no luck, bites in about an hour of crawler fishing there last evening. Suggestions?


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

I fished there last sat. Seen 1 guy catch a steelhead. But no one else caught anything.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone hit the bridge for whitefish yet? My annual trip isn't until the 21st. Last year I went around the 14th and there wasn't much around. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

